# Dwarf pennywort (Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides)



## howgeneric (Apr 11, 2013)

There's not that much info online about this plant. Anyone with experience know its needs and care level? Is it a suitable carpeting plant?


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

It does look cool, I put it in my emersed tub. However, I was an idiot and overfertilized, so it looks like it's a goner now. It does like medium-high lighting and co2 would be appreciated. It will carpet when given enough light and co2.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

It is a very easy plant to grow. It grows like a weed in my tank. I think I have med light but I'm not sure and i have co2. Its a 10 gallon tank with 2 13w CFLs in clip lights and i have 1-2 bps going into an ista difusser. Im not sure if that helps or not. Mine doubled its size in about 3 weeks and carpeted my tank. When it runs out of room horizontally it will start growing on top of itself. Here is a close up picture of how mine looks. You can see how it shoots runners out the side and leaves come out of the stem.


----------



## howgeneric (Apr 11, 2013)

I have med-high light with CO2 so I hope mine will do just as well!

Kingjom the carpet looks great, it's just what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a lot of it in my 20 long. It can grow in medium light with no co2, but it is much slower. I have T5HOs on my 20, but no co2, and it still grows like a weed.


----------

